# Don't even bother trying it



## snrpro (Jun 16, 2006)

I tried Bupropion for awhile. Honestly, it was the most pointless drug ever. My anxiety either got worse from taking it, or it stayed the same, I can't really tell. I do not recommend using Wellbutrin.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well im not suprised that it didnt help your anxiety. It is a stimulating anti-depressant so it's not really made for anxiety.

It's good if you have the type of depression where you sleep alot and lack motivation. It's also one of the most bipolar friendly anti-depressants. Another good thing about it is that it doesent cause sexual dysfunction nearly as much as the ssri's.

Ive been thinking about trying it to see if it could help me stop smoking (it's the same thing as zyban) but im worried that it might make my anxiety come back. It might be worth a shot though i can always stop taking it.


----------



## snrpro (Jun 16, 2006)

I've heard a lot of people, including my father, mention that bupropion works well as an aid to quit smoking. It sounds like a good idea to try it, especially since you mentioned the low amount of side effects associated with it.


----------

